# It May Not Be An Epperlein, But I Like It



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

I didn't get the Epperlein, but have another find I recently acquired, that I'd like to share with the group. I got it on Ebay with a buy it now. It arrived with a broken balance staff, but I had a parts watch, and replaced the balance. It is running like a top now. :thumbup:

It is listed in Pieter Doensen's book "History of the Modern Wristwatch" on page 230 (picture included). The explanation of the watch states: 1966 Lip markets the "Nautic-Ski", a robust diving watch. The movement is a caliber R 184, also known as the "Datolip." This is the first electric watch with date indication.

I really like the thick case and the large crowns. The top one rotates the inner bezel, and the bottom one sets the time and date. :cool2: Hope you enjoy the pictures.

harleymanstan


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks like the dial aged pretty well. Looks great! great find


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*C H U N K Y !* Very nice indeed :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Unusual to see Belforte *and* LIP on the same dial. Nice catch!

Mine says hello.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I do like these Super compressor cases.... Great find


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

So beautiful! Great catch!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Another good one.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice Jarret another good find.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice Jarret.

:thumbup:


----------

